# Has anyone brought a horse from Stephen Hendry in Kent



## Gucci_b (18 March 2009)

as above, any info a great help pls. thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 or p.m me pls.


----------



## Eira (18 March 2009)

Is he Kent Horse Producers ?


----------



## Gucci_b (18 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Is he Kent Horse Producers ? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Yes.....


----------



## Eira (18 March 2009)

Went to look at a horse from there before we bought Sol ... he was nice (Stephen)  the horse was nice enough , tad overpriced but nice enough ... saying that I clearly didn't buy the horse so I have no idea if it was as knackered as my current steed ! 


Not sure but I think Firewalls coloured came from him too (not directly though I don't think ! )


----------



## Angelbones (18 March 2009)

I went with a friend and was very unimpressed. He seemed nice enough but I didn't like the yard and the horses in the field were covered in some kind of skin rash that he tried to explain away, and one had a leg injury from (he said) getting caught in wire but it only had a tatty filthy  bandage hanging off it. The horse we went to see bit me too. I was glad to leave. 

As you can tell my impressions weren't good but as we didn't actually ride anything there I couldn't tell you if they were any good or as advertised. 

I'm always kind of alarmed when you say what you are looking for at these yards and it seems that if the first one doesn't suit you, then you get shown another one that could do the job, and then another that could do the job etc...and we all know how tough it is to find a good allrounder, let alone have a string of them for sale.


----------



## Weezy (18 March 2009)

Not the snooker player then...


----------



## Angelbones (18 March 2009)

Well he did have balls I'll give him that!


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (18 March 2009)

i've pm'ed you. ive been totally emotionally disgusted with that man since the day i went on his yard. Who keeps a horse tied in a horse box as its 'stable' in the height of summer? with no turn out.  it was like an oven. Poor poor boy. More detals in pm. x


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (18 March 2009)

"not sure why i put emotionally haha..that sounded weird.


----------



## Gucci_b (18 March 2009)

Thank you for all the p.m's so far


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (18 March 2009)

no worries


----------



## Quarrybank (18 March 2009)

I know 2 friends who's bought from him, &amp; both horses have been exactly what he said &amp; what they wanted.
I went with one to view, &amp; it is a tatty place &amp; the sand school isn't great, but he's got a good eye for a horse &amp; both friends are pleased with their purchases.


----------



## Firewell (19 March 2009)

Yeah my ex coloured horse came from his yard before i brought him. When I brought him he was nackered but thats not say he was when he came out of stephens yard... He was a lovely easy horse though.
A girl from my old livery yard brought a 5yr old from him. Nothing amazing but a nice RC allrounder type. She paid imo 1 grand too much as he was quite green but hes a nice, safe and kind horse with no health problems!


----------

